# Can i remove this tick ?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I would like to remove the tick from 'Draw Opaque'
in my Paint program.

Is there a fix for this?

Regards, John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

john1,

Just click on it again.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi hewee,

Yes, of course, you're quite right.
Click on it and its gone.

I should express myself properly shouldn't i
i'll try again to say it properly: 

I would like to alter the default on the tick
for 'Draw Opaque' so that initially none of
those ticks appear in Paint.

I have used a fix for the 'Open with' and i
wonder if a similar thing could be done here?

Its just a little annoyance, but if i could
sort it, i would be very pleased.

Regards, John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

john1,

OK you got me now. I never use MS Paint much at all any more and I just open it up again and see that the 'Draw Opaque' is checked again.

I know not know to do what you want now but uncheck it every time you open it.
Sorry maybe someone else can help you out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers hewee,

Ive managed to convince myself that its a registry setting.
Without any proof at all!
Im working my way through the registry,
hoping that if i spot it,
that somehow i will know.

There is such a lot in there ...
and i dont know what it looks like.

Regards, John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

john1,

I ran Norton clean sweep and did not finish it but I did come up with a list and I made a copy of it in this text file attached here.
So maybe ir can help you find the Registry key you need. Your on your working there.


So I hope it helps you out. This is the paint that came with 98.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks hewee,
but i didnt find anything that loked like the 'Open with'

I need the help of someone who knows about the registry.
the trouble is that i dont have a clue.

John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

john1,

You welcome and I am like you and don't know what to do in the Registry.
But like a lot of programs they don't clean up everything that is installed or that it puts in the Registry so maybe that list can show you a folder it is in.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

do you have the 'Open with' tick removed?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I don't see any "open with" in paint.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Im sorry hewee.
i really dont express myself very well do i.

There is a sub-window that crops up
when a user tries to operate a prog
that WIN has not previously been told what
to use for it, and to do it like that each time.

Its called 'Open with'

You must have met it.
It has a tick.
If you dont remove this tick,
Then every time an associated prog
is called up by the user,
then WIN will open with as before.

Myself and many others feel this behaviour
is not user-friendly, and have altered this
tick so that the user has to put it in,
rather than take it out.

This is much more amenable, and prevents
accidental screwing up of the 'Open with'
associations.

Have you included this simple, 
but very useful alteration?

John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I was thinking that and I should of said so also.

I have forgot to uncheck the 'Open with' before also and know what a pain it can be to undo. Was lucky that it was something that had no association and I just wanted to look at it in notepad. So the undoing it was easy.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi hewee,

from your answer, i have worked out that you
have the tick in its usual place, and that you have
noticed it can be a pain.

You can make a very small alteration which will
swap that tick around.

That it will not be there when that window crops up,
but you can put a tick in the box in the normal way.

This, i feel is much more user friendly.

Especially if others have a go on your machine, and
something wont open, they may well try that, and
cause you extra work putting it straight again.

rkselby's site has a neat little fix for this purpose.

Check it out, i wouldnt be without it.

John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks John I will check it out.

But if somethings happens to my PC I have no one to get bad at but myself. 
I am the only users here so I can't blame anyone. Well if my sister was here the same day or the day before I say she did even if she never touch the PC. When she got her new Gateway PC years ago she was having trouble with it all the time and you guess it if I was over there that day I would be asked what I did or get a call from her when I get home. So now I do the same to her. 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 1999)

There are programs that watch the Registry, If you are sure it is in there you can run one of these, open pain, check/uncheck the box and see what if anything happends to the registery. 


Just a warning, Windows uses the registry alot, so you will want to close everything else out so you can find what Paint is doing.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Dalamar,

Thanks, that sounds like a good idea.
Could you tell me a bit more?

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi John,
It cannot be done. The menu tick is actually a part of mspaint.exe 

When a programmer builds a menu, there is this option to have a menu item ticked by default. Then there is code written regarding the action taken if the tick is there. And what action to take if the tick is removed. 

There is no registry key being accessed in this case.

Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Mo,

Even if thats not actually what i wanted to find.
I might have a look in debug,
just in case it can be found easily.

Its really quite a small prog, 20 KB
But still much bigger than ive ever done.

Regards, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Well this is resolved.
Someone has sent me another version of paint.
Which has no ticks in place to start with.

It seems to be just the same otherwise.
Thank you all for your help, hewee, dalamar
mosaic1 ,

Regards, John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome John.

But after you said what you said about getting an version that does not have the ticks I had to look at all of mine.

MS Paint:

On my old PC with 95a I got version 4.00.950
Save as formants
Monochrome, 16 color, 256 and 24-Bitmap

And also on another drive version 50.001523.1 that is an upgrade for 95 MS Paint
Monochrome, 16 color, 256 and 24-Bitmap
Gif
JPEG Filter
JPEG File Interchange Format
Tagged Image File Format

Window 98SE has version 500.1740.1
Monochrome, 16 color, 256 and 24-Bitmap
Gif
JPEG File Interchange Format

But only the version 500.1740.1 keeps the tick marks. The other versions do not have the ticks
Also the 95 upgrade of MS Paint supports more formats.

-----------------------------------------------

So what version do you have?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi hewee,

i had a look at a couple of versions,
you're right, the 'save as' has different choices.
I think you can introduce additional choices through
the registry. I tried it once before (unsuccessfully)










I think i'll stick to swapping between paint programs
rather than trying again to add choices through the
registry.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi again. John1, it is as I described the other day, coded into the program. That is why different versions do or don't have certain menu choices. The tick is also coded. It has nothing to do with the registry whatsoever. This program is simple and not at all sophisticated. There is very little you can do in the registry to change it. Nothing you cannot do using the program's interface in fact. 

Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mo,

Yes, i accept that completely.
I was referring to the 'Save As' range of choices,
I trust you completely on the tick issue.

The 'Save As' choices can, i think, be extended by
a rigmarole which i tried before partly involving
things in the registry.

Thanks for the interest anyway.
Best wishes,
John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yes. If you cannot save as gif or jpeg, you need to import the correct graphics filters.

Here's a link to a page with the directions and fix:
http://www.geocities.com/one_human/advanced.html#mspaint_fix

But there is a warning that it may not work with windows 95.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Mo,

That sounds like what i had tried before,
i found it difficult to follow,
and i must have done something wrong
cos it never worked. Still, that was 95b
im on 98se now so i may give it another go.

Meanwhile, unless you say different, i'll
just 'copy and paste' to a version that has
the JPG choice when i need it.

The version that has no tick, doesnt have
JPG options either.

Regards, John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sure. Why not. But if you are able to save in one version, you must have the graphics filters in place.

I use Irfanview if I want to convert. It really does a much better job without all the color loss you get using Paint.

www.irfanview.com


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, i remember irfanview, the one i used to use had a
squashed frog for a logo. I dont know if it still uses
that icon or not, i found it very good as you say, but
it grabbed a lot of my extensions, and i had a hard time
getting rid of it. Maybe i wasnt handling it right, but
i found it insinuated itself all over my machine, and
the uninstall wouldnt work. That was back in the bad
old days, before i found TSG. If i got stuck and at a
total loss with a problem, i would format and start all
over again.

Yes as you say, the choices are there on the other two
versions, so i suppose if this version were set up in the
same way, then i guess it would have the same options.

This is what i tried to do before, i wouldnt like to try
doing it again without "close supervision". This machine
has so many fixes, tricks, adjustments and minor mods on
it that i am starting to make a list, so that if (when)
it has its un-recoverable crash, then at least i will
have a list of the alterations to set it back up!!

Regards, John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

All I got a MSPaint95.EXE zip and a bookmark for http://www.geocities.com/one_human/advanced.html#mspaint_fix
and a text file that I got from I don't know where that says this.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows 95 Enhancements
* Not intended for Windows 98! *

MS Paint95 is an update to the Windows95 Paint program. 
It fixes the "Illegal Operation" that closes down
MSPaint when trying to open DRW, EPS, GIF, JPEG, JPG, PCD, PICT, TGA, 
and TIFF files. This download is a self-extracting zip file, just 
double-click it then press the UNZIP button to install the update files
to their default directories. It will overwrite Paint.exe in your 
Program Files/Accessories folder, and will add three DLL files to
your System folder. If you already have any of these DLL's already 
installed, Windows will not let you overwrite them - it doesn't matter 
since you already have the necessary files.

Reboot after installation.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
version 50.001523.1 that is an upgrade for 95 MS Paint and I unzipped all this to another drive so it never replaced what I had on my old IBM Aptiva 2159-S78. I just unzipped the zip on my zip on my new PC with 98SE and I can run the MS Paint version 50.001523.1 from the zip.

So I am not sure where I got the upgrade from now seeing it says in the text file above that it is for 95 only and the web site saying something else. But it works on both of my PC's with 95a and 98SE and also from the zip drive on each.

Note:
The other paint versions most have something in the registry because it knows what resent images I was working on.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yes. Look here:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Paint

In the right. Recent file list.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hewee, i notice you have a PC still running 95a.
Is that cos the PC is an older one? i find that
the early windows will run at an almost tolerable
speed on the slower PCs, maybe thats because the
later versions had resource-hungry programs.

Im still looking for a very early 95, the one on
floppies, for an old Zenith (20mz). It has 95b at
the moment, but its in compatibility mode, and
running slower than it should. I think thats cos
the PC is 16bit and the 95b is 32bit, but thats
only a guess cos i dont really know. Maybe it has
to take two bites at each 'word' , that would
slow it down alright.

Thanks for the enhancements info, i am using 98se
now but i will keep a note of it anyway.

Regards, John


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Mosaic1,

Thank for the recent file list info.

john1,

Yes the old PC is a P-200

I can email you the _version 50.001523.1 that is an upgrade for 95 MS Paint _ that works on my95a and 98E if you want it. 
Just PM me and we can work it out. The zip is 755KB. But I never installed it like they said either. I just ran it from where ever I unzipped it to and made a shortcut to it.


----------

